

So I've envisioned a phone app - how to find coder? - DonGateley

I, like many others, have conceptualized a phone app that I think has strong appeal.  The next major problem is finding a competent code developer to partner with to make it real.  Are there reputable clearing houses for match-ups like this?  What resources are there in general for this?<p>Thanks
======
rpedela
If you have money, just hire them as a contractor via craigslist. If you need
help vetting then I would ask a developer friend to help. If you don't have
money, good luck. Most developers will not partner with someone who just has
an idea because it usually means they will do the majority of the initial work
for something that will most likely fail without any compensation. The
exception is a developer friend who really sees the vision.

------
akimc
Hey DonGateley,

I recommend you to check on founder2be :
[http://www.founder2be.com](http://www.founder2be.com)

I'm probably going to Montreal founder2be if you're in Quebec, I can link you
to the eventbrite page.

You can always look for freelancers too on these websites :

[https://ooomf.com](https://ooomf.com)
[https://www.elance.com](https://www.elance.com)
[http://www.freelancer.com](http://www.freelancer.com)
[https://www.odesk.com](https://www.odesk.com)

Hope you'll find a co-founder or a freelancer ! A.

------
chc
There's a monthly thread for freelancers on Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240)

As for vetting the person, it's usually done by looking at what they've made.

------
DonGateley
OP here. No real money, just a few good ideas. I'm an engineer and programmer
(started designing mainframes at IBM) but long retired from the day to day
issues of design and coding, especially distant from modern device
programming.

Like a barely countable set of such people, I'd like to lure a programmer in
with a good idea and the belief that it could be financially worthwhile in the
long run.

How to do that without being too vulnerable to a hit and run completely
escapes me.

Y'all have given me some threads to follow, thanks. More specific individual
replies coming up.

I sure wish ycombinator had a notification option for threads you start or
comment in. That would facilitate longer and more productive threads. Am I
just missing it?

~~~
xauronx
[http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
DonGateley
Exactly! Thanks.

------
neurostimulant
The thing is, if you're not a programmer, you'll have a hard time judging the
quality of a programmer and may end up hiring incompetent one. Even a newbie
freelancer like me have seen it happen quite frequently. I often hired to
clean up the mess left by those bad hires (almost all of them was hired by
non-programmer).

You should try posting the job on curated/specialised marketplace such as
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/) and
[http://gun.io/](http://gun.io/) . Your chance of hiring great programmer will
be higher there.

~~~
31reasons
I was just checking project estimates on gun.io, they don't seem to be any
higher than freelancer or odesk (e.g $1000 for an iphone app) especially if
they are looking for "expert hackers"

------
ksikka
If you have money, the options outlined are pretty good. If you're strapped
for cash, I'd encourage you to start building on www.appcubator.com which will
get a project going for you for free. Disclaimer, I work at Appcubator.

------
gspyrou
You could check out Mobile Brain Bank
[http://mobilebrainbank.org/](http://mobilebrainbank.org/) .

------
captnfullhouse
I'm an Android developer & can work part time, ping me @ rgh.199@gmail.com if
you are interested!

------
thejulielogan
Learn to code.

------
stray
Do you have money?

